# Pirlo: tifosi del Milan?Han fischiato Maldini. Io non sono leccaculo



## Willy Wonka (26 Marzo 2017)

Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:

_"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero. 
La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta. 
Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



up


----------



## Casnop (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_


Si dice che quando un vaso è rotto è inutile attaccare i cocci. Con Pirlo è andata male, c'è poco da dire. In questi casi, c'è un modo perfetto di spazzare via il tutto, e cioè farlo nel silenzio. Pirlo può avere le sue ragioni, ma ora, con tutto l'affetto che personalmente provo per lui, sta sbagliando. Non è giusto rivolgersi in questo modo, per categorie, nei confronti di una intera comunità di tifosi, così complessa, diffusa ed indeterminata. Questo è disprezzo.


----------



## Butcher (26 Marzo 2017)

Lurido infame.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



Alla faccia mia! Da quando ha lasciato la Juventus li sta leccando a morire e ha il coraggio di dire che non lo è?


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



E certo, meglio dare la colpa ad una massa indeterminata di persone che ammettere di essere uno str... Lo capisco,tanti cari saluti nella speranza che tu non abbia più a pronunciare la parola Milan,non ne sei degno.


----------



## sballotello (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



certo certo..tu al pari di Maldini..stai bene nelle fogne con i tuoi simili


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Marzo 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si dice che quando un vaso è rotto è inutile attaccare i cocci. Con Pirlo è andata male, c'è poco da dire. In questi casi, c'è un modo perfetto di spazzare via il tutto, e cioè farlo nel silenzio. Pirlo può avere le sue ragioni, ma ora, con tutto l'affetto che personalmente provo per lui, sta sbagliando. Non è giusto rivolgersi in questo modo, per categorie, nei confronti di una intera comunità di tifosi, così complessa, diffusa ed indeterminata. Questo è disprezzo.



Parla dei tifosi del Milan che hanno fischiato Maldini,
pertanto della curva, come dargli torto? *una della pagine più nere della storia milanista,
paragonabile come gravita alle porcate Berlusconi/Galliani degli ultimi anni, non per niente vanno d'accordo con l'attuale dirigenza*.

Per il resto Pirlo è stato un grande calciatore e un gran professionista, ma mai milanista, lui in gioventù era interista, ma mi sembra che anche questo sia sempre stato in secondo piano, forse è sempre stato segretamente Juventino.

Del resto possiamo fare anche il caso di Inzaghi, professionista ma freddo alla Juve, cuore rossonero al Milan.

Lo fece già capire ai tempi di calciopoli quando mise subito in chiaro che se ci avessero penalizzato dalla champions se ne sarebbe andato.

Mettiamoci poi una società e un allenatore che a un certo punta pensa che gente come Nocerino, Muntari, Traorè o De Jong fossero superiori è chiaro che questo ti manda a quel paese.


----------



## Black (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



ci sono alcune cose sulle quali non sono d'accordo con il traditore passato ai gobbi:
- i tifosi del Milan non hanno fischiato Maldini. La curva ha fischiato Maldini. Il 99% dei tifosi del Milan adora Paolo e lo considerano un mito
- Non ti ricordiamo con piacere non perchè non eri un leccaculo, ma perchè hai dimostrato più volte di essere diventato juventino e di aver disprezzato la squadra che ti ha fatto diventare grande
- La finale con il Barcellona io la ricordo con GRANDISSIMO piacere


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parla dei tifosi del Milan che hanno fischiato Maldini,
> pertanto della curva, come dargli torto? *una della pagine più nere della storia milanista,
> paragonabile come gravita alle porcate Berlusconi/Galliani degli ultimi anni, non per niente vanno d'accordo con l'attuale dirigenza*.



Sì sì ma Pirlo strumentalizza la cosa a suo favore, Maldini l'han fischiato 10 scemi, lui adesso è odiato da tutti i milanisti. 
Troppo comodo tirare in ballo Maldini quando non sei minimamente al suo pari, potrebbe farlo anche Montolivo allora.


----------



## Love (26 Marzo 2017)

Su Maldini ha ragione...fare tutta l'erba un fascio invece è sbagliatissimo...ma vabbè pirlo ha avuto qualche trauma da piccolo mi sa...non è tanto normale...


----------



## Djici (26 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parla dei tifosi del Milan che hanno fischiato Maldini,
> pertanto della curva, come dargli torto? *una della pagine più nere della storia milanista,
> paragonabile come gravita alle porcate Berlusconi/Galliani degli ultimi anni, non per niente vanno d'accordo con l'attuale dirigenza*.
> 
> ...



Chiarissimo e giustissimo.
Ma sminuire cosi quello che ha fatto vissuto con il Milan non mi sembra giusto. Per esempio non ho letto nulla sulla vittoria di Manchester... e nemmeno nulla sulla rivincita con il Liverpool.


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



Beh, ha sangue Rom nelle vene...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Marzo 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chiarissimo e giustissimo.
> Ma sminuire cosi quello che ha fatto vissuto con il Milan non mi sembra giusto. Per esempio non ho letto nulla sulla vittoria di Manchester... e nemmeno nulla sulla rivincita con il Liverpool.



é evidentemente uno rubentino,
resto comunque dell'idea che sia una goduria che per anni abbia contribuito a far vincere noi piuttosto dei bianconeri. 

del resto non c'è gente che invoca ancora Conte qua nel forum?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Marzo 2017)

Intendiamoci: a fischiare Maldini furono un centinaio di curvaioli esaltati che mettono i loro capricci al primo posto. Su uno stadio di 80.000 persone a fischiare Maldini furono solo quattro idioti della curva


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Marzo 2017)

Caro Pirlo, Maldini fu fischiato da quattro idioti mentre tu sei insultato dall'intero popolo rossonero, perche sei un gobbo infame che da quando hai lasciato il Milan hai continuato imperterrito a sputare sul piatto in cui hai mangiato per anni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Marzo 2017)

Io ho una chiave di lettura totalmente diversa da tutti voi. Secondo me Pirlo si comporta cosi perché non ha mai digerito l'allontanamento dal Milan. Se leggete bene questa intervista, capirete che probabilmente avrò ragione. Dice che si sentiva ancora il numero e allo stesso tempo dice che il Milan aveva vinto lo scudetto anche senza di lui e che non si sentiva più importante. E' il classico discorso della volpe che non riesce ad arrivare all'uva. A lui rosica ancora d'esser stato cacciato.


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Marzo 2017)

Ma a questo quando sono spuntati i testicoli? Dal 2012?


----------



## Victorss (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



Giocatore fenomenale, uomo piccolo piccolo.
E non pronunciare nemmeno il nome di Paolo invano, non ne sei degno. 
Ora tornatene nella fogna dalla quale parli, noi ti abbiamo già dimenticato.


----------



## Doctore (26 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parla dei tifosi del Milan che hanno fischiato Maldini,
> pertanto della curva, come dargli torto? *una della pagine più nere della storia milanista,
> paragonabile come gravita alle porcate Berlusconi/Galliani degli ultimi anni, non per niente vanno d'accordo con l'attuale dirigenza*.
> 
> ...



Totalmente d accordo su tutto.
Sulla questione maldini è vero sono stati in pochi ma la tifoseria in generale ha dato un po l impressione di non drammatizzare troppo l evento(sbagliando)...forse perche erano altri tempi altri anni...se fosse successo oggi sarebbe stato diverso probabilmente.


----------



## sballotello (26 Marzo 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Caro Pirlo, Maldini fu fischiato da quattro idioti mentre tu sei insultato dall'intero popolo rossonero, perche sei un gobbo infame che da quando hai lasciato il Milan hai continuato imperterrito a sputare sul piatto in cui hai mangiato per anni.



perfect


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sì sì ma Pirlo strumentalizza la cosa a suo favore, Maldini l'han fischiato 10 scemi, lui adesso è odiato da tutti i milanisti.
> Troppo comodo tirare in ballo Maldini quando non sei minimamente al suo pari, potrebbe farlo anche Montolivo allora.



Perfetto

Da quando ha mollato la moglie questo è partito completamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> _" Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> 
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



Si sa che sulla questione Maldini sono un fondamentalista jihadista, nel senso che darei fuoco a chi si ricoprì di tale infamia.

Ma nel contesto della dichiarazione è chiaro come Pirlo strumentalizzi e generalizzi.
Ci sono tanti giocatori non leccaculo che i tifosi continuano ad amare.
In più, l'idolatramento della parentesi gobba e lo sminuire del suo periodo glorioso con noi, fa capire come sia in malafede e parli con astio. Non si baratta quel periodo sul tetto del mondo con la nuova ascesa di una squadra appena finita in B per frode calcistica, che per anni ha derubato anche lui stesso.

Pessimo, almeno stai zitto se proprio non ce la fai a nascondere l'astio.
Si vede che dal lato squisitamente umano tra Buffon e Maldini ha scelto come maestro di vita il primo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Marzo 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho una chiave di lettura totalmente diversa da tutti voi. Secondo me Pirlo si comporta cosi perché non ha mai digerito l'allontanamento dal Milan. Se leggete bene questa intervista, capirete che probabilmente avrò ragione. Dice che si sentiva ancora il numero e allo stesso tempo dice che il Milan aveva vinto lo scudetto anche senza di lui e che non si sentiva più importante. E' il classico discorso della volpe che non riesce ad arrivare all'uva. A lui rosica ancora d'esser stato cacciato.



Inizialmente la pensavo come te, ma poi ho capito che a lui dell'allontanamento non gli è mai fregato un granché. Aveva perso totalmente gli stimoli con noi e non è un caso che dal 2007 in poi faceva veramente schifo. Questo però non giustifica tutto quello che ha vomitato sui nostri colori, comprese queste dichiarazioni.

E' un genio del calcio, ma soprattutto una persona veramente piccola, totalmente irriconoscente.


----------



## Symon (26 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> potrebbe farlo anche Montolivo allora.


Si, con la differenza che Riccardo non sputerà nel piatto dove ha mangiato per anni, mentre quell'infame di Pirlo sì.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



Discutibile. Anche se alcune cose le trovo ridicole. Più dell'episodio di Maldini, penso alla pagliacciata della petizione su Ambrosini, o (e non mi riferisco a Milan World) trovavi anche molti milanisti che criticavano Boban perché diceva le cose come stavano.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. *Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."*_


Non ci siamo proprio....paragona la sua vicenda personale a quella di Maldini...
Prima di tutto Maldini è adorato da tutti i tifosi del Milan....tranne un centinaio di ******* che si fanno telecomandare da chi ha interessi che vanno ben oltre il tifo calcistico...
Mentre Pirlo è visto con fastidio perchè ogni volta che parla del Milan si lascia sempre condizionare dall'astio che prova verso la società...in particolare Galliani... 
Consiglierei a Pirlo di chiuderla qui....si dimostri maturo...lasci andare il Milan per la sua strada...lo faccia almeno pensando che se non fosse stato per l'idea geniale di Ancelotti avrebbe avuto una carriera da trequartista mediocre...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



Ma quanto fa schifo?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



Ma quanto fa pena?

Non si rende conto che spalando letame sul Milan non fa che sminuire e denigrare le vittorie e gli anni più belli della sua carriera?

No caro Pirlo, i tifosi del Milan non amano i leccaculi, i tifosi del Milan amano le persone corrette e gli uomini veri non le persone viscide. 

E tu fai parte di quest'ultima categoria.


----------



## vota DC (26 Marzo 2017)

Ma che avrebbe fatto rinascere? E' entrato nella Juventus che era già in serie A. La Juventus non ha certo bisogno di lui per vincere nel campionato personale, al massimo la sua finta invalidità è servita ad affossare il Milan che non ha potuto aprire un ciclo quando il bluff Inter (Lucio persino indegno della panchina della Juventus) è scoppiato.


----------



## Aron (26 Marzo 2017)

Per Pirlo ci starebbe bene l'inaugurazione e un posto d'onore nella Hall of *In*fame


----------



## Igniorante (26 Marzo 2017)

Uomo piccolo piccolo, d'altronde basta guardarlo in faccia, con quell'espressione perenne da pesce lesso, per capire che è un senza palle.
Quindi che non si azzardi ad accostare l'ingratitudine dei tifosi verso Maldini (pagina veramente vergognosa anche perchè riguarda un giocatore e un uomo lontano anni luce dallo stesso Pirlo e tanti altri) con quella che è stata manifestata verso di lui...un topo di fogna che ha sputato nel piatto doveva aveva mangiato e che ancora adesso sparla della squadra con la quale ha vinto di tutto...veramente un infame senza vergogna.
In qualche zona del Sud andrebbe in giro senza mani e senza lingua.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Marzo 2017)

Lui è il primo a non dover parlare, ma sui fischi a Maldini ha oggettivamente ragione. Una roba indecorosa come quando Galliani ritirò la squadra contro il Marsiglia. 

Però non osasse paragonarsi a Paolino, se i tifosi a Pirlo lo disprezzano è per quello che ha detto al Milan sul suo libro, di certo non per il suo passaggio alla Juve.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."[/I]



Bisogna capire se quel "i tifosi del Milan" è ancora in riferimento a quelli della curva o se è una generalizzazione per autoassolversi dalla cattiva fama che ormai lo circonda. Nel primo caso ha ragione, nel secondo meglio star zitti ..


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _"Ho avuto tanti ottimi allenatori, da Lucescu a Mazzone fino ad Ancelotti, ma Conte è innegabile che abbia qualcosa in più. Cura ogni minimo dettaglio in modo maniacale, tutto quello che fai in allenamento con lui si ripresenta puntualmente in campo. Con Allegri ci sono stati diversi problemi, son stato fuori per un infortunio e nel frattempo aveva vinto lo scudetto e per me non c'era più spazio tra i titolari. Io mi sentivo ancora il numero uno al mondo e volevo una nuova sfida. Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Venivano da anni bui, e si voleva tornare ad essere i più forti. Una grande dirigenza, uno stadio nuovo, la Juventus per me è sempre stata il massimo. Ho realizzato un sogno giocando in bianconero. Io ho fatto parte di quel gruppo che ha fatto rinascere la Juventus, ed è un vanto di cui andrò sempre fiero.
> La vittoria più bella è stata sicuramente il Mondiale, le sconfitte più cocenti le due finali di Champions perse, contro il Liverpool ai tempi del Milan e contro il Barcellona nella mia ultima partita con la Juventus. Dopo Istambul ho avuto una crisi profonda, ma la finale di Berlino ero davvero convinto che avremmo potuto vincerla. Col Barcellona ce la siamo giocata alla pari, è stata una sconfitta ingiusta.
> Il portiere più forte con cui ho giocato è stato Gigi Buffon, mentre il compagno di squadra più autorevole sicuramente Paolo Maldini. Che vergogna quando i tifosi del Milan lo hanno fischiato dopo una carriera intera dedicata ad una maglia sola, ma i tifosi del Milan son così, vogliono i leccaculo. Nemmeno io lo sono e per questo non mi ricordano con piacere."_



fai una bella cosa, sciacquati la bocca come fa il tuo amico bonucci quando parli di milan, brutto infame. 
la maggior parte di quello che hai vinto, l'hai fatto con la nostra maglia, caro il mio gobbo. 
chissà quanto gli rode la cosa, a uno nato interista e finito juventino.


----------



## IDRIVE (26 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo si è concesso ad una lunga intervista ai microfoni del Corriere dello Sport, di seguito un estratto:
> 
> _ Con il Milan ho vinto tutto, ricordo quegli anni con piacere *GRAZIE, TROPPO BUONO, NON SFORZARTI TROPPO, EH... giusto un sindacale "Ricordo quegli anni con piacere"*
> ma andare alla Juventus è stata la sfida più stimolante della mia vita. Una grande dirigenza, *Si, veramente, una dirigenza collusa con la mafia ed un allenatore indagato e squalificato per manipolazione di partite*
> ...


.


----------



## Serginho (27 Marzo 2017)

In tutta sincerita' non me ne frega una sega di cio' che pensa Pirlo, anche perche' si nota come sia una persona con poco sale in zucca


----------

